# Shop tips & tricks



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

SHOP TIPS & TRICKS
(maybe make a topic)
I can start with 5
Replace the pins that hold the moving end with a small bolt.
Then when needed, you can remove the end, put the clamp bar thru a hole in workbench (whatever) to clamp in the middle of the bench.








Add a strip of sandpaper to one side of the drill press fence. It helps hold the piece in place when drilling large holes.








Quick miter grove clamp. 3/8" washer that just fits in the bottom of the miter slot, countersink one side of the washer with a 1/2" bit, epoxy a flat head 1/4" bolt to the washer, clamp in miter slot till dry.








cut sandpaper with a hacksaw blade. screw a hacksaw blade to a piece of wood so the edge is the width you need for sanders, sanding block, etc.








rip a full sheet of plywood on a radial arm saw. I had some old training wheels from granddaughters bike. Installed them in the corners of a drawer to hold up the end so it don't fall off after its cut. stow in drawer till needed.








Good little shop tips & tricks are the inventions of industrious people.
(aka cheapskates)  OR (have to mail order everything)

Got any good ones to share?


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

bogydave -


> Replace the pins that hold the moving end with a small bolt


I just did that first tip today but I purchased the clamp that has the end that snaps off - 
its great for that idea.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

That's some great tips thanks for sharing 


=========



Bogydave said:


> SHOP TIPS & TRICKS
> (maybe make a topic)
> I can start with 5
> Replace the pins that hold the moving end with a small bolt.
> ...


----------

